# Zeilenumbruch aus JTextArea entfernen



## Christian030783 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hole mir einen String aus einer JTextArea mit TA.getText(); Dieser String soll jetzt in EINE Zeile einer Datei geschrieben werden. Wie kann ich nun Zeilenumbrüche aus diesem String entfernen? (Die durch drücken der Entertaste in der TextArea erzeugt wurden)

Habe schon probiert alle "\n" mit der Funktion RaplaceAll() zu entfernen, aber \n ist hier wohl nicht nicht der Seperator. System.getProperty("line.separator") funktioniert auch nicht.

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2009)

\n ist es doch, poste Code,

vielleicht hast du
string.replace...
statt
string = string.replace...
?


----------



## Christian030783 (5. Mai 2009)

Hier die wichtigen Zeilen aus dem Code


```
s = TA.getText();
s = s.replaceAll("\n", "***");
buffWriter.write(s);
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2009)

und der Text wird in die TextArea manuell eingetippt?
dann tippe dort doch mal einen einfachen Test-Text ein:
x
y

also normalerweise "x\ny"

vergleiche, ob der entstandene Text mit "x\ny" equal ist,
gib die Länge des Textes aus
gehe den Text Zeichen für Zeichen durch und gib jeden char als int aus:
int x = (int) string.charAt(i);

poste die int-Werte aller (3?) chars hier,
vergleiche sie mit dem  int-Wert von '\n'

usw.


----------



## Christian030783 (5. Mai 2009)

Sorry hat sich erledigt, es war mein Fehler, kann in meinem Programm an verschiedenen Stellen speichern, habs aber nur an einer in den Code eingefügt. Schande auf mein Haupt...

Falls trotzdem jemand die Lösung interessiert:

```
s = s.replaceAll("System.getProperty("line.separator")"," ");
```

Damit funktioniert es sogar auf Windows und Unix Systemen.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2009)

so bestimmt nicht 
s = s.replaceAll("System.getProperty("line.separator")"," ");

s = s.replaceAll(System.getProperty("line.separator")," ");
so vielleicht 

> Damit funktioniert es sogar auf Windows und Unix Systemen. 

damit wäre ich vorsichtig, ich glaube innerhalb Java ist es immer \n,
während System.getProperty("line.separator") unterschiedliches liefern kann


----------



## Christian030783 (5. Mai 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> so bestimmt nicht
> s = s.replaceAll("System.getProperty("line.separator")"," ");
> 
> s = s.replaceAll(System.getProperty("line.separator")," ");
> so vielleicht


Sorry Tippfehler ;-)



SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> damit wäre ich vorsichtig, ich glaube innerhalb Java ist es immer \n,
> während System.getProperty("line.separator") unterschiedliches liefern kann



Danke für den Hinweis, werd ich überprüfen


----------

